# Favorite Dressage Video



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

I absolutely adore this video. I've been thrilled by Ravel's freestyles, impressed by others, but this video just touches my heart everytime. Nice, relaxed attentive horse obviously having fun with his very competent rider <3 I know that Forrest had to be put down a few years ago, very sad  Colic I believe? Not totally sure of the details.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

This was the first freestyle I ever watched, and it's actually what started me on liking dressage. I had forgotten about for a few years, and only remembered some of the music, but I was thrilled when I found it again about eight monthes ago.

Hubertus is very much a classically trained rider, and Forest was such a happy horse. 
Nowadays, he the coach for the Swedish team. He's been competing mostly just in Europe - I think he has a bunch of young horses in training, and mare (maybe two) competing at Grand Prix. Hopefully we'll see him around a bit more!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing--lovely rider!


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

that is beautiful


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

This one's my favorite. She's godly amazing. I found this about two weeks ago or so.


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

*Can't edit after 10 minutes ><*
I think my favorite bit is from 5.30 onwards. I love that music. It reminds me of rock, and ya know how people use coconuts to make horse hooves clip clopping? xD
And how she swishes her tail happily like a dog, in time with the music.. And how the music fits her. It was an amazing team.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Aw - I LOVELOVELOVE that video (Andreas Helgstrand): RIP Blue Hors Matine  They retired her and not long thereafter she broke her leg in the field and had to be put down... made me cry and I didn't even know either, only that that horse had a lot of heart and talent.


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Yea, it really sucked that she had to be put down. I wonder how the poor owner felt. She really did have a ton of talent.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Benny said:


> And how she swishes her tail happily like a dog, in time with the music.


Unfortunately, that is a sign of resistance.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Arksly said:


> Unfortunately, that is a sign of resistance.


I disagree, lots of horses swish their tails when they're being ridden and it's nothing to do with discomfort or resistance..


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

It does with some horses. But with her, she actually looks happy. She doesn't look like she's resisting at all.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Lobelia Overhill said:


> I disagree, lots of horses swish their tails when they're being ridden and it's nothing to do with discomfort or resistance..


Sure, the occasional swish is fine. But, when it is the constant ringing... That's a different story. In dressage they are looking for a horse with a relaxed tail which usually means that the horse is through and supple.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Arksly said:


> In dressage they are looking for a horse with a relaxed tail which usually means that the horse is through and supple.


"In dressage"? This horse was one of the uppermost dressage horses at that level at the time, so apparently "they" don't mind the tail swishing. I've always understood tail swishing to mean your horse probably isn't particularly happy, too, and watching this video is the first time that I'd heard an equine professional (the announcer) proclaim it as meaning how happy she is. I wasn't sure what to think... but it sure was pretty!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

dressagexlee said:


> This was the first freestyle I ever watched, and it's actually what started me on liking dressage. I had forgotten about for a few years, and only remembered some of the music, but I was thrilled when I found it again about eight monthes ago.
> 
> Hubertus is very much a classically trained rider, and Forest was such a happy horse.
> Nowadays, he the coach for the Swedish team. He's been competing mostly just in Europe - I think he has a bunch of young horses in training, and mare (maybe two) competing at Grand Prix. Hopefully we'll see him around a bit more!
> YouTube - Hubertus Schmidt riding Hinnerk TSF at Horses and Dreams 2010


 He was riding to thriller! How fantastic! had never this horse-rider combination or KUR before. Amazing! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

leonalee said:


> "In dressage"? This horse was one of the uppermost dressage horses at that level at the time, so apparently "they" don't mind the tail swishing.


Actually, they did mark her down because of that.


----------

